# Native ultimate 12



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Anyone have one can give some input on them? What you like what you don't like etc? Thinking about getting one


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

How rough are we talking ? Because I thought about going for the 14.5 to maybe fish on Erie a little bit I know some guys on here swear by the hobie outback on Erie but I feel like one longer than 12 ft would be better suited for Erie (obviously on calmer days) lol not talking about taking on 4 footers


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Read his post twice, and then again. Great boat, but NOT for Erie. Anything less than a self bailing, 12 foot sit-on-top, and you're really putting yourself in a bad situation.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Great info guys this website is a very powerful tool that I'm sure most agree we are lucky to have!


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

The first video with the guy walking/ floating his boat back in likely to unload it so he can empty it. Great example of why NOT to carry so much stuff with you. If he just had a pole and floating tackle bag he could have flipped that thing over and back upright or a t-type rescue over another yak and then re-entry. If he was in deeper water and by himself good luck doing what he did. Sorry nothing to do with ops question, just an observation.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Well any yakers that don't have a hobie outback give any input on good Lake Erie kayaks?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That video says it all.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree he didn't flip but swamped by looking at everything sticking out of that boat. All that would have been on the bottom of that lake. Just was saying possibility of a quick flip to dump the water and re-entry into the boat was sorta outta the question carrying all that stuff. Going out on a limb here but that fella walking that boat most likely never practiced any kind of self rescue, or even thought about how he would bail that boat in a situation like that. Looked like all he cared for was too much stuff, lol. Hope you get more feedback on the native 12 or 14. I have a 9.5 I picked up from a member here. Nice lil yak. Wouldn't take it on the lake but nice lil rig on a shallow flow.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I have cuda 12. Been on lake several times. Handles waves well. I get more worried about boats not paying attention than waves. Taken many waves broadside and it handled well


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I like my hobie but I've been on a W.S. tarpon 12' many times out there also and that thing handles Erie very well. Track system is nice too 

As for kayaks of any size on big water you just really have to be aware. Looking around often to check for boat wake and things like that. And if it does kick up, gotta know how to take them on or ride with them


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input and from other threads I decided to buy an outback today and will be breaking it in later tonight hopefully!!!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

well I got the outback and I must say def met expectations. Only got out for an hour but it's def a game changer to be hands free fishing!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice pick-up man!


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Thanks yaj! Soon as you get that pro angler you can show me the ropes on Erie!!!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Native Mariner propel sot does well on Erie. I pedaled through 2' occasional 3' waves with no problems. Water splashed a few times but the self bailing system worked well. Very difficult to tip one of these over.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

I use Wilderness Tarpon 120 on Erie & it does well.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

It's a little late to rely, but I use the Native Manta Ray 14 and it does pretty well. Whatever replaced the MR probably is another good option for whoever stumbles onto this thread. I don't have room for a trailer so no Hovie for me. The Cuda always makes me jealous too.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I use my ocean kayak trident 13 on Erie. This thing loves rough water more than I do. Paddles very easy. Stable and just works for me. Plenty of storage. I also have a manta ray 14 that hasn't been wet yet but a buddy has the same one and hangs right with me. I think my ok is a bit faster and easier to paddle and I like the lay out better for how I have it rigged. I've gone out with guys in Hobie's and I've stayed right with em in 1-2 foot waves. Best advice I can give is try em if you can before you buy. And be safe. Erie isn't for everyone.


----------

